# Keeping A Single Mouse



## Tahdaaah

Please help me!
I'd really like to know, is it ever possible to keep a single female mouse as a pet?
I was only going to buy the one.
But I've heard so many conflicting opinions on keeping lone female mice, I don't know which to believe.
Is there any way in which keeping a single female mouse is feasible?
I thought I'd ask the experts' advice!
Thankyou


----------



## Cordane

Just out of curiousity, why not consider a male mouse?
In my opinion, it is possible, my first mouse was a lone female mouse but she did suddenly pass away one day from unknown causes. Now that I have a lot more mice. I would never consider keeping a female alone, once I saw how my females interacted with other females, I never went back.
Just another question, is there any reason you cannot get two females?


----------



## Fraction

If you have enough room in a cage for one mouse, you have enough room for two.

Females should be kept together. There are many times that they will keep each other company (for instance, whilst sleeping) whilst you wouldn't be able to provide company. Even if you constantly had your mouse out, and were playing with her for hours a day, she'd still be lonely whilst you were asleep (busiest time for mice) or you were out at school/work/etc, as she'd have no one to sleep beside.

Female mice are social animals, and it is IMO unfair to house one alone. They won't be any more friendly with you if you have a solo girl.

If you're worried about the smell: two female mice don't smell much/more than a single female. You'll go through food faster, but you won't go through substrate that much faster. If you really want a singleton, you're best off getting a male.


----------



## besty74

I agree with cordane and fraction, females need the company, if you really want just one get a male, but 2 females together still smell better than 1 male!


----------



## Seafolly

To be honest, I feel badly even keeping my male mouse alone, even though pretty much every person on this forum would agree males need to be alone. Watching him with my female for a few weeks...well he was so much happier. He was lively, he played with her, he groomed her all the time...mice are social animals. So I'd say if you can find the space for two definitely do that. It's awfully fun watching them play together.  Just think about how they live in the wild - social colonies of a dominant male with several females. Although our pet mice are different than wild mice after years of breeding, I still feel it's best to emulate what they'd do naturally.

Interestingly enough, he also used to love his wheel until he started living with her. The wheel was entirely ignored. Now that they've had their litter and he's alone, he's back to clocking miles again.

(er, not saying you should get a male and a bunch of females  )


----------



## Tahdaaah

Thankyou for your replies...I was just told a single moouse would be more loyal to you if it lived on its own thats all. I've wanted a loyal pet for a long time.
Will the mice be loyal/ pay any attention to me even if I get two? Or will they surely just prefer each other's company to spending time with me?


----------



## Fraction

Well first, bear in mind that mice don't really do "loyal". They're curious, and some are quite friendly, but they aren't "loyal" like dogs are.

It all depends on how much time you spend with them. Having two just means that the mouse won't be bored and lonely when you aren't there. When I was a young teen, I had a solo girl; she was very skittish, the entire time, and found our interactions distressing. My current girl mice can be handled, but aren't overly keen on it. My solo boy loves attention - but he's a boy, and I've spent a *lot* of time with him to try and compensate for his lack of a cagemate.

You have to do what is best for the animal, and it is not in the best interests of female mice to house them solo. If you don't mind the extra smell, I would suggest getting a single male if you're really concerned about the (myth) that your animal won't be as interested in you if it has a friend.


----------



## Seafolly

Have you ever thought of rats? Fraction pretty much said it all. Although rats do need to be in pairs or more, I have had rats follow me around like dogs. They're really different pets and are needier (playtime outside the cage daily, longer lifespan, bigger cages) but if I had to choose between rats and mice I'd pick rats. (please don't shun me!) I typically kept four at a time (neutered males with females) and like Fraction said, they keep each other company when their human isn't playing with them. It doesn't effect their relationship with the owner in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gill

Another alternative is a hamster. I can't pretend to know much about them, but I understand that some varieties have to kept alone.


----------



## candycorn

Yeah if you are looking for a tiny creature to spend time with you and sit on your shoulder and cuddle in your sleeve...a mouse is NOT it. They are curious and playful...but won't cuddle with you really. The bucks will a little when they are older...but not the does. You are better off with a rat or golden hamster if you want that kind of attention. Particularly a rat...the bucks are absolute puppies.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Oh...I've had plenty of cuddly mice, the most notable being my dear departed Cupcake who would sit on my shoulder and pretty much snuggle nightly. Mrs. Beach has a whole line of cuddly mice. I would definitely not generalize and say it's not possible.

OP, if you don't mind stinkies you should get a boy---they can be quite entertaining and cuddly especially when they want your attention. Otherwise, you can have special relationships with each of two girls. But definitely for the health of your female mouse (which is more important than anything) She needs a female companion.


----------



## Tahdaaah

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Oh...I've had plenty of cuddly mice, the most notable being my dear departed Cupcake who would sit on my shoulder and pretty much snuggle nightly. Mrs. Beach has a whole line of cuddly mice. I would definitely not generalize and say it's not possible.
> 
> OP, if you don't mind stinkies you should get a boy---they can be quite entertaining and cuddly especially when they want your attention. Otherwise, you can have special relationships with each of two girls. But definitely for the health of your female mouse (which is more important than anything) She needs a female companion.


Okay, thankyou everyone  I will get two. Cage arrived today and looks fantastic.
Extra big thanks to tinyhartmouseries for the reassurance that a mouse CAN be cuddly- that's what I had heard, and that was the reason for getting a mouse in the first place!!!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I agree with tiny.  It is possible, but not something you can get from just any mouse. I have a buck who is very friendly and loves to sleep in my hand. But it's the only mouse I've ever had who does this.
So, please don't expect that you will get super cuddly mice all over, but know that it is definitely possible.


----------



## Cait

If you don't have any breeders near you, ask to hold the mice in the pet shop before you choose which ones you want. If you can't hold a mouse because it's too scared/skittish/jumpy then try somewhere else. Sadly pet shops often get mice from places that mass produce them for food, so they haven't been socialised. This makes a huge difference when looking for a pet...


----------



## moustress

I agree with most of what has been said. I've had a lot of mousies over the years, and males are generally more outgoing and interactive. Even with that, though, it's a bit rare to find a male who will sit on your shoulders and hang out with you without trying to zip off and go exploring. I'm looking for a new shoulder mousie in my bunch right now, as my old buddy, Ferguson, had to be pts. I have about 6 candidates, so I should settle with one or two soon.

Two females is the best way to go, IMHO. You will enjoy seeing them together as much as you enjoy handling them. They will need time to get used to you, though, so don't expect them to climb onto your hand right away. If you get a mousie, we will be glad to coach you, if you need that, in taming a mouse to your hand. It's very rewarding when done right, but it takes time.


----------

